# planning



## surya2089 (Jan 24, 2017)

i am working as an x-ray tech and want to know about is this job scope.as one of the agnecy told its good but dont want to belive him.

pls i have some doubt 
whether conditonis very cold always ?
and leaving expenses how is it ?
and house rent ?

which area is better to look for job ?

TIA 
waiting for positive reply.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

surya2089 said:


> i am working as an x-ray tech and want to know about is this job scope.as one of the agnecy told its good but dont want to belive him.


The job scope? Do you even understand that Canada is the second largest country in the world and that, because of that, the job market will vary widely from one area to the next?




> whether conditonis very cold always ?


Have you done any research into Canada at all? This question indicates that you have not.




> and leaving expenses how is it ?
> and house rent ?


Costs vary widely from one area to the next. Costs in Vancouver and costs in Moncton have no relation to each other.


----------



## surya2089 (Jan 24, 2017)

colchar said:


> The job scope? Do you even understand that Canada is the second largest country in the world and that, because of that, the job market will vary widely from one area to the next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes u are right,I have not done research but just know that's it's a cold place.
I went to agency for australia but that agency suddenly start talking about Canada.and it was 2 days back.so not knowing about Canada.

So I just thought to take a idea from this forum.


And pls let me know which area is good to look at if I choose to come Canada 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surya2089 (Jan 24, 2017)

anyone


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Regulated. So you can't just come and pick up the job, you first will have to study and pass the exams.
And improve your English.
Start with taking the IELTS General test, to see if your English knowledge of the language is good enough to satisfy the Canadian authorities (which isn't the same as what a future employer may ask, they can raise the bar, as there are also native speakers or people who master the language better than you applying for the jobs you will be interested in).
Start here for more info:
https://careertrend.com/how-6687686-become-x-ray-technician-canada.html


----------



## surya2089 (Jan 24, 2017)

EVHB said:


> Regulated. So you can't just come and pick up the job, you first will have to study and pass the exams.
> And improve your English.
> Start with taking the IELTS General test, to see if your English knowledge of the language is good enough to satisfy the Canadian authorities (which isn't the same as what a future employer may ask, they can raise the bar, as there are also native speakers or people who master the language better than you applying for the jobs you will be interested in).
> Start here for more info:
> https://careertrend.com/how-6687686-become-x-ray-technician-canada.html




Thanks will look at 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

surya2089 said:


> Yes u are right,I have not done research


Why are you seeking to emigrate to a place you haven't done any research on? Doesn't common sense dictate that one do a lot of research about a country they plan to move to?

Your posts indicate that you don't really have any desire to come to Canada, but simply that you want to get out of India.




> but just know that's it's a cold place.


Really? So Vancouver and Victoria are cold places are they? You might want to start doing some research into Canada to learn some facts about the country before starting the very expensive endeavor of trying to move here.





> I went to agency for australia but that agency suddenly start talking about Canada



Why let some agency determine where you emigrate to? It is your life and your money that will be spent so emigrate to the country you want to live in (assuming you are qualified to emigrate there).







> And pls let me know which area is good to look at if I choose to come Canada



There are so many variables that your question is impossible to answer until you narrow things down a bit.


----------



## surya2089 (Jan 24, 2017)

my reasearch is on, thats why landed on this forum. and still searching on it.

what are process if i want to start job search in canada and how about is job scope. (this all and other things search is going on)
and i am not so hurry to come out of india.
cause last 10 years i am not in india,already working in other country.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

surya2089 said:


> and how about is job scope



:confused2:


----------



## surya2089 (Jan 24, 2017)

https://www.livingin-canada.com/climate-toronto.html

i got these link for whether


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can't get a job with your current qualifications, as you need to pass an exam first. In Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

surya2089 said:


> https://www.livingin-canada.com/climate-toronto.html
> 
> i got these link for whether



I assume you mean 'weather'?

The info given there is not entirely accurate and is only relevant to one city rather than the country as a whole.


----------



## surya2089 (Jan 24, 2017)

colchar said:


> I assume you mean 'weather'?
> 
> 
> 
> The info given there is not entirely accurate and is only relevant to one city rather than the country as a whole.




Yes I mean weather.
Where I can get accurate info in this area only.
TIA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Canadian Climate Normals - Climate - Environment and Climate Change Canada


----------

